# First tank trouble using Fluval Stratum



## cowlby (Dec 15, 2014)

I am just setting up my first planted tank and bought the Fluval Flora kit. This is what my tank looked like after filling having rinsed the Fluval Stratum!



Three days later it's settled a bit but any disturbance picks up a lot of dust. The filter is also making an awful whirring noise. I'm not off to a great start.

Any tips on whether I should re-rinse the substrate or try a different brand?


----------



## NeMox69x (Aug 1, 2013)

No that's what the stuff does. I have it in multiple tanks. It usually goes away but no offense to fluval but that filter is garbage. I run a Eheim 2213 on my 7.5 gallon cube. I would recommend a better filter and should be fine! Haha


----------



## sevenportsOFFICE (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr. Aqua Soil on Left, Fluval Stratum on Right.
Poured water in at the same time. Mr. Aqua soil is much cleaner and better for your plants for future reference.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

You can rinse it again in the tank. Drain what is there, stirring the substrate to make as much mess as possible. 
Then start draining. Pull the substrate away from a corner and stick the siphon in that corner. This will pull out more of the fines that are clouding the water. 
Partially refill, deliberately splashing in the water to make more mess, and drain again. 
You may want to repeat until the water is draining a lot clearer. 

The last fill, do this way:
Put a plate or plastic bag over the substrate and run the water in very slowly, allowing it to seep over the edges of the bag. 

Do you have the hardscape materials? Driftwood, rock...


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

That's why I stay away from Fluval substrates. They cloudy up the water, they're very messy and virtually turn into mud.


----------



## Science Seuss (Mar 10, 2017)

I run some filter floss for about 24-48 hours, and that about clears it up. I also rinsed mine gently but thoroughly in a large wire sieve.








1 day later








24 hours after a large water change (to rescape) which involved an addition of more stratum, and a rinse and repeat on the floss.








And now








From the end









Not bad. Flourite red was worse!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

